# Belt deflection



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I got a09 750brute force how do I get to the shims on the secondary pully I looked at belt fighting will not come apart


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Munn4486 said:


> Ok I got a09 750brute force how do I get to the shims on the secondary pully I looked at belt fighting will not come apart


Pleanty of pics and videos in the Kawie How Tos.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Please please.... Search before starting a new thread. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------

